# What does 'deinterlace' mean and do?



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I was watching a DVD on the new Tiger DVD Player last night. Under Video (I am not sure if this is accurate) on the menu there is a selection called Delinterlace which is checked. When I searched in help for the word "Deinterlace" it came back with nothing. When I did a Spotlight search it came back with nothing. 

I think it has something to do with frame rates or compression but would be curious to know from some experts.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Progressive scanning term all you want to know and more http://www.100fps.com/ - comes into play in how video and TV play back is achieved

Bottom line - deinterlaced will generally mean a smoother more film like picture but it's NOT a small topic as you will see if you read the above.

-


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thank you Macdoc. Just odd (or perhaps not) that it was not in DVD Player Help when it is actually a menu item.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Carex said:


> Thank you Macdoc. Just odd (or perhaps not) that it was not in DVD Player Help when it is actually a menu item.


They assume we're all geekish enough to know this stuff.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

It's part of the move to integration and "The Year of HD".

If you are dabbling in home video or looking to get into HD for a home theatre being familiar with basic terms is a good idea as the integration is getting pretty significant.

These guys are very good - they have informative Learning Centres for various categories.

http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/S-V8ZSKBLXd5m/


----------

